# what is better F250 Diesel or F350 Diesel



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

what is better F250 Diesel or F350 Diesel. my father is looking for a retirement truck and he wants to get a f250 and plow with it but i think he should plow with a F350 but whitch is better for retirement thanks for anyone who replies


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its the same motor in either 250 or 350


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

something to consider is that the 350s are cheaper than the 250s. reason being i think is becuase more want the 250. at least this is what i noticed when i bought mine. but like plowman45 said same motor. also just about everything else.


----------



## aees115 (Nov 25, 2004)

dieselfreak said:


> what is better F250 Diesel or F350 Diesel. my father is looking for a retirement truck and he wants to get a f250 and plow with it but i think he should plow with a F350 but whitch is better for retirement thanks for anyone who replies


the only difference is weight and a bigger price tag. i have an 02 f-250 couldnt be happier have an 8' meyers on it. the 350 your just gonna shovel out more money to register it and for the weight. if you dont need the weight why bother? i would go with the 250 if i were your dad. the 350 is probable 2500 more or so


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Like PSDF350 said, the F350 is actually cheaper because the demand for them isn't as high as the 250. And by the way, shouldn't this be in the ford forum?


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks for your responses


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

this is the ford forum......

I bought the F350 with the powerstroke. There are very few differences between the 250 and 350. There are more leaf springs in the rear on the 350, In the summer months i carry a 200 gallon sprayer in the bed so im glad i got it !! also if u are ever pulling a trailer its nice that the truck is a littler stiffer. I would get the diesel if you were going to be doing alot of work with it other wise gas would be fine for a personal vehicle.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

It was moved.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

o ok... gottcha


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

On a F350 SRW the rear spring package is the same as an F250. The only difference is the F350 has a 4 inch block between the axle and the leaf springs and the F250 has a 2 inch block. DRW have a totally different rear spring package.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Go with the 1 ton.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

there were some other differences betweent the 250 and 350 i researched them before i bought mine... i just dont remember the rest


----------

